# Started Peach Mango wine



## Rampage4all (Nov 14, 2016)

11/12/16
8 cans Welch's peach mango concentrate 
3 lbs fresh frozen peaches
5 gallons water 
Sg 1.030 temp 70
3 tsp pectic enzyme
3 1\2 tsp bentonite
1 tsp Kmeta
Added 8 lbs pure cane sugar dissolved in 1 gallon of water
Sg 1.080 temp 73
Final volume 7.5 gallons

11/13/16
Added D47 hydrated in some peach mango juice the day before
Stirred in
Sg 1.080 temp 70

11/14/16
Yeast very happy bubbling away
Sg 1.085 temp 73 
Guess breaking down peaches made sg go up ?


----------



## bkisel (Nov 14, 2016)

Sounds great! Will you be doing any back sweetening? I'd like to make a copy of your recipe.

I've used juice concentrates for back sweetener in some of my fruit wines but never as a base.

I've been using recipes very much like yours but with the addition of some yeast nutrient and energizer. Probably really not necessary, huh?


----------



## Rampage4all (Nov 14, 2016)

Don't really need the energizer or nutrient with the add of fresh fruit gives it plenty. This is my first wine of this type so will see how it does on finish of fermentation. Then I'll decide on back sweeting.


----------



## wpt-me (Nov 14, 2016)

Most Recipes that I have seen use 3 or 4 cans concentrate per gallon water. It may be a little 
light on flavor. I see the addition of the peaches, I don't know best of luck with it.

Bill


----------



## Rampage4all (Nov 21, 2016)

Sg 1.030 temp 70 . Smells great.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 21, 2016)

a few simpleton questions if you will be so kind.
ok peaches and mangos i choke down raw, 
together as a semi-sweet wine sounds plum sinful.
with enough fruit and mango. does it kinda keep to them sort of flavors, if so i must find more storage area, please keep your thread posted, i do only country wines and i have my set few , well that's my lie and i'm sticking to it, i love more upon more new fruity or berry flavorful wines, one thee days i'm going o find a purest and see if i can come up with a white grape wine with a semi-sweet table grape flavor, i know i'm an ole classless hillbilly and mighty proud of that fact, besides tey told me here at the start i only ad to please myself,, sorry i ramble quite often, peach mango, don't tell but i have broken the unbroken able code i have 7 dry carboys, but that's my demon to battle, i'll et and keep em wet yet again,
Dawg






Rampage4all said:


> 11/12/16
> 8 cans Welch's peach mango concentrate
> 3 lbs fresh frozen peaches
> 5 gallons water
> ...


----------



## Rampage4all (Nov 22, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> a few simpleton questions if you will be so kind.
> ok peaches and mangos i choke down raw,
> together as a semi-sweet wine sounds plum sinful.
> with enough fruit and mango. does it kinda keep to them sort of flavors, if so i must find more storage area, please keep your thread posted, i do only country wines and i have my set few , well that's my lie and i'm sticking to it, i love more upon more new fruity or berry flavorful wines, one thee days i'm going o find a purest and see if i can come up with a white grape wine with a semi-sweet table grape flavor, i know i'm an ole classless hillbilly and mighty proud of that fact, besides tey told me here at the start i only ad to please myself,, sorry i ramble quite often, peach mango, don't tell but i have broken the unbroken able code i have 7 dry carboys, but that's my demon to battle, i'll et and keep em wet yet again,
> Dawg



This is my first go at peach mango and would say at least a month away from a proper tasting. I have high hopes for it though it's a delicate flavor easy to get overwhelmed by to high of alcohol%


----------



## Rampage4all (Nov 29, 2016)

11\24 Racked to carboy SG 1.015 temp 70. taste is more sweet mango up front with the peach tart taste on the back end right now.
11\29 SG 1.005 creeping on down. Still mango flavor but very light on sweetness peach is a bit more pronounced.


----------



## Rampage4all (Jan 7, 2017)

1\7\17 FG .996 racked 1 gallon off leaving dry
Racked rest off lees added 1\4 tsp per gallon Ksorbate 
128oz of peach white grape for sweetening SG 1.005
750ml peach brandy 27%abv 
Final volume 6.5 gallons


----------



## Rampage4all (Jan 7, 2017)

Dry wine Taste is peachy but little hot with more mango in aftertaste.
Semi sweet on taste on the rest. will let it sit for a month and see where it is


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 7, 2017)

Rampage4all said:


> Dry wine Taste is peachy but little hot with more mango in aftertaste.
> Semi sweet on taste on the rest. will let it sit for a month and see where it is



I just had a year old bottle of about the same recipe you made, and all I can say is YUM! (if you can get a bottle to last a year)


----------



## Rampage4all (Jan 7, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I just had a year old bottle of about the same recipe you made, and all I can say is YUM! (if you can get a bottle to last a year)



Good to know. I guess I'll have to wait it out.


----------



## Rampage4all (Jan 10, 2017)

Finally got a pic to load


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 22, 2017)

Last rack before bottling. Got a taste is like a tart peach. It's going to be great in a few more months I think.


----------

